# Iodine Spray?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

I use 7% iodine to dip navel cords and feet, but I know some of you spray. Is spraying effective? I am wondering if this spray is good, http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=5027f58a-8eab-4a93-9e7b-b950e1316d53 or if I just need to put the 7% spay bottle or if I am better off dipping (sooo messy)

Thanks,
Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

good question I also dip


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:laughcry I dip! I make a big enough mess with *controlled* dipping...I don't even want to think of what kind of mess I could make with a sprayer! :nooo
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sprayer here  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay, what the heck are you guys going that you are making a mess dipping?  I do great at dipping navels with a small amount of iodine in a plastic cup (Dixie or similar) but I'd have iodine everywhere if I used a sprayer. :laughcry Probably not a good thing considering I have an iodine allergy!

Sara


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

sprayed
then dipped
going back to spraying

anyone else do hooves as well as navels? I always have...


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Why do you do their hooves too ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

OK...i will buck the tend....Heat iron here...i just burn them off. Its the same thing we use on lamb tails...just a clamp that greats really hot real fast....one clamp the little navel just dry out infront of your eyes. I leave about an inch or so left of them that is all. From day one its dry and pruned. That is how I take care of navels.

Ken in MI


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I read early on that the soft soft hooves can be a disease entry point too.. not sure if it is true... but I figured it could not hurt...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Belive Vicki does all the hooves also and I plan on it this year


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I use an old Iodine bottle that I cut and made a dipping cup out of it. I pour a little iodine in it and dip the naval first, tie it off with some dental floss, snip it off to about 2 inches long, dip again, then I stick each hoof in the iodine, throw the iodine out the door and rinse the cup out and pour a little more in for the next kid.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

We used to spray, but 2 years ago had a case of Navel Joint Ill....my vet said, 
"Dip, Dip, Dip". So we dip.

We also dip feet....and sometimes we are very neat, and other times...a mess. 

Camille


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We shall all just ignore Ken  Honestly I would love to come visit!
I have docked lambs tails before, never thought or heard of using it on umbilicals. Too cool.

I spray feet also. To me saturation is saturation be it sprayed or dipped, same with teat dipping.

But I want to be like Ken and add more shocking management to my arsenol, just the shock value alone is priceless 
Disbudding at brith, stapeling ears, singeing udders and now cauterizing navels. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

think that would be an added exspense of a special type iron


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Sondra said:


> think that would be an added exspense of a special type iron


Just more fluff! :rofl

Sara

p.s.
Love the idea though Ken!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki.. you do what to udders ???

I have acurling iron will that work ???hehe just kiddin.

Patty


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

To be honest...all the iron looks like the old crimping irons that they use to sell. But, have more of a grip.

The way we started doing that we calved all our first time freshers in 3 weeks. So, that meant ALOT of calves all at once. Well, in one pen they kept sucking on the navels and making them bleed. So, we asked our vet what to do...she said to seperate them...but we had all the hutches full. Then she said I will call you back with an answer...so later that night...she called and said...lets try this, just take the iron and burn the cord up next to the body and that will stop the bleeding. So, we tried and LOVED IT. The iron takes about 3 minutes to heat up...then clamp the cord and its done...no bleeding or anything for them to suck on. After that we started doing it everything on the place....calves...lambs...kids.

But, I think the big thing with my way of doing is....you just HAVE to know our vet. She is about far out there as they come. Has a whole baseball team for kids...her husband is a tree farmer. They milk about 100 cows and about 50 head of beef cattle. With no hired help. Its just something to see...she is ALL for the fast and easy way of doing things.

Ken in MI


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Patty saw it on one of those educational cable shows  They take a propane torch to the udders to singe the hair off. Really very very cool! vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Patty saw it on one of those educational cable shows  They take a propane torch to the udders to singe the hair off. Really very very cool! vicki


 Wow, sure wouldn't want to have a muscle spasm or something.


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Patty saw it on one of those educational cable shows  They take a propane torch to the udders to singe the hair off. Really very very cool! vicki


Doesn't sound cool....sounds HOT to me


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl DUCK...PETA is invading!!!! 

I am not EVEN going to buy an iron to sear navels!! I've already got more torture toys than I need.
:crazy
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a paper here done at WSU about a mastitis research project where they torched one side of a cows udder and shaved the other. They concluded that there was not enough of a significant difference between the bacterial count on either side to say one method was better than the other at preventing mastitis.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

So if Iodine is banned, what will we use?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Tim it isn't really banned it is just that the people who sell it now have to have a special license and be able to say where they sold each bottle so you have to sign for it or ask for it as it isn't to be put out on the open shelf just like the sinus meds in the drug store now. So some of the small farm stores may not carry it but the bigger ones will.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

So does TSC? Our local feed store stopped... the license to sell he said was too $$


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought mine in Byran at Producers ,bet jeffers has it
TSC just shows 1% as a teat dip.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeffers does not... they have an *alternative*.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

get Vicki or LeeAnne to get you some next time in Byran I'll look I may have bought two but don't think so.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I have plenty for now... we bought a gal last summer before he sold out... wish I'd bought 2... love the stuff...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

well now don't waste it


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

when I found out a few months ago that the stores were all pulling it I called around locally to try to buy an extra bottle -everyone was out of it -one vet supply store said they had one bottle so I asked them to save it -I would pick up on the way home -I did -got home, opened the bag and it is the alternative stuff - Triodine-7 -just wondering if anyone out there has already been using this and can verify if it's strong enough to do the job?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

that is what Jeffers is selling now too.


----------



## UnRuli Acres (Oct 26, 2007)

I used Zenadine (an iodine solution that soaks in to tissues very well......we use it on wounds, dog bites etc......powerful stuff, but it's not going to cauterize anything) on my umbilical cords before zapping the end of them with the "burney thing" (can't remember what the little battery powered thing is that we used to use in the clinic to remove small tumors etc). Shortly after I started there they got a new one (because they needed something bigger) and I bought the old one for about $10. Doc had mentioned using it on foal umbilical cords when they did c-sections so I jumped on it. It was AWESOME!!

I guess I never thought to mention it, but it does make sense.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

***well now don't waste it Smiley***

So is using it on my dh wasting it?????


----------

